# Muscle-Tech's Nitro-Tech Hardcore Claim.



## ptwannabe (Dec 9, 2007)

Muscle Tech claims that its scientifically proven that you can gain 8.4 lbs of lean muscle in 14 days using their product. Does anyone know of any truth to that?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2007)

LOL, making a claim like that is utterly ridiculous! 

but they make some of the most outrageous claims of any supplement company.


----------



## ptwannabe (Dec 9, 2007)

yea, I looked at more of their website and they said you can gain 7lbs with cell-tech hardcore in 7 days.


----------



## lurker1 (Dec 12, 2007)

I hate to just outright bash any supp company, but MuscleTech deserves it with all the absurd hype and ridiculous claims they make on their products. I mean if their shit really worked like they claim, then EVERYONE using their stuff would be huge, ripped, and strong. I do not like their marketing nor their products. Period.


----------



## zombul (Dec 12, 2007)

lurker1 said:


> I hate to just outright bash any supp company, but MuscleTech deserves it with all the absurd hype and ridiculous claims they make on their products. I mean if their shit really worked like they claim, then EVERYONE using their stuff would be huge, ripped, and strong. I do not like their marketing nor their products. Period.


----------



## lurker1 (Dec 12, 2007)

zombul said:


>



Haha, obviously I'm not the only one.


----------



## quark (Dec 12, 2007)

Have you guys seen this other product they have out: _Anabolic Halo_
*Anabolic Halo Proprietary Blend (powered by patent-pending jet pulverizing hammer milling lyophilization cryogenic tech) 24832.00 mg ***
What the hell is that? *lol*


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2007)

jchappj said:


> Have you guys seen this other product they have out: _Anabolic Halo_
> *Anabolic Halo Proprietary Blend (powered by patent-pending jet pulverizing hammer milling lyophilization cryogenic tech) 24832.00 mg ***
> What the hell is that? *lol*



wow, sounds impressive!


----------



## lurker1 (Dec 12, 2007)

jchappj said:


> Have you guys seen this other product they have out: _Anabolic Halo_
> *Anabolic Halo Proprietary Blend (powered by patent-pending jet pulverizing hammer milling lyophilization cryogenic tech) 24832.00 mg ***
> What the hell is that? *lol*



It means "you are stupid and will believe anything you read in hopes of obtaining your muscley dreams. Give me your money."


----------



## quark (Dec 12, 2007)

lurker1 said:


> It means "you are stupid and will believe anything you read in hopes of obtaining your muscley dreams. Give me your money."



 But it has 'Halo' in the name! It must be good!


----------



## Junior (Dec 12, 2007)

MUSCLETECH = SHIT

great company for ripping ppl off, brilliant marketing strategy but crap supps


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have created a supp that will increase lean body mass by 30% in 10 days will give insane pumps so much so that every woman that you come across will tear your clothes off take 2 in a.m.  take 2 at noon take 2 pre workout take 2 post workout and take 6 before being raped come 90 tabs a bottle all this for $79.99 anyone interested product is named Anabolic ScrewJob


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2007)

The only time I bought their products was when hydroxycut first came out.  Seemed great...that is until cheaper products came out with ephedra, so naturally, I looked back thinking..why dont they lower their prices to be competitive?


----------



## lurker1 (Dec 13, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> The only time I bought their products was when hydroxycut first came out.  Seemed great...that is until cheaper products came out with ephedra, so naturally, I looked back thinking..why dont they lower their prices to be competitive?



And Hydroxycut wasn't a very good product, either.


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 13, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> The only time I bought their products was when hydroxycut first came out.  Seemed great...that is until cheaper products came out with ephedra, so naturally, I looked back thinking..why dont they lower their prices to be competitive?




Because 18 year old kids at GNC push it on customers to get really nice commissions for selling marked up crap to kids, who want to get big and look like jay and ronnie who use cell tech and of course got big from it


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 13, 2007)

lurker1 said:


> And Hydroxycut wasn't a very good product, either.



At the time, for what it was selling itself for, it was as good as it got.


----------



## lurker1 (Dec 13, 2007)

jchappj said:


> But it has 'Halo' in the name! It must be good!



That's right, because the magic is in the name.


----------



## lurker1 (Dec 13, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> At the time, for what it was selling itself for, it was as good as it got.



I guess you're right. I remember Twinlab's Ripped Fuel was already out, and that wasn't much different. Then Xenedrine came out and blew them all away.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Dec 14, 2007)

Lol. 

But honestly, I think that If you are that dumb to believe that shit they sspout, then you deserve to get screwed.

Its like those fuckin scams where you have won $10,000,000 in the Algerian lottery.. Yet you never bought a ticket. All you have to do is send $1000 or so to clear the taxes in the country....

Morons.


----------



## lurker1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Smoo_lord said:


> Lol.
> 
> But honestly, I think that If you are that dumb to believe that shit they sspout, then you deserve to get screwed.
> 
> ...



Oh, wait....you mean I'm waiting on that money for nothing??? *BASTARDS!!!!!*


----------

